# Pigeons can run very fast and hop quite high..



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Pigeons must have very powerful legs, because I saw one today that was running so fast you could barely see his legs...
Plus I notice pigeon can hop up and down curbs and stairs with ease...

Bumblefoot must be devistating for a pigeon, because they seem to spend more time walking than flying.....A pigeon that cant walk is at a huge disadvantage...
Compared to other birds- do pigeons have unusually powerful legs? Tjey must, to be able to run with such speed...


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

yes you are right, check here.

Ostriches have the most powerful legs (I think) they can suport a humans weight, I have ridden a few when I was younger. They can also rip you open with a powerfull kick.

Look at a chicken or Turkey, see how large its thigh muscle is in comparison to the rest of its body!!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4202&d=1152796047


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TitanicWreck said:


> Pigeons must have very powerful legs, because I saw one today that was running so fast you could barely see his legs...
> Plus I notice pigeon can hop up and down curbs and stairs with ease...
> 
> Bumblefoot must be devistating for a pigeon, because they seem to spend more time walking than flying.....A pigeon that cant walk is at a huge disadvantage...
> Compared to other birds- do pigeons have unusually powerful legs? Tjey must, to be able to run with such speed...



Hi TitanicWreck, 

Yep, pigeons can and do run very fast when they want to Their legs are strong and unusually "meaty" compared to some other types of birds that don't do as much walking or time spent on the ground. 

Lots of birds move quite fast on land though, one in particular that comes to mind is the roadrunner However, there are lots of other birds that run and hop very well. American robins, gulls, starlings, quail, turkies, grouse, chickens etc. all can run pretty fast on land when they want too


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

TitanicWreck said:


> Plus I notice pigeon can hop up and down curbs and stairs with ease...


I've noticed the running many a time, I didn't know the hopping was so strong until we recently moved from a bungalow to a two-storey... and Robbie ALWAYS hops up and down the stairs one at a time, rather than just flying all the way to the top or bottom... maybe he just sees that's how we wingless ones do it, or maybe it's more fun to bounce along them with both feet  either way it's pretty cute!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

stephie said:


> I've noticed the running many a time, I didn't know the hopping was so strong until we recently moved from a bungalow to a two-storey... and Robbie ALWAYS hops up and down the stairs one at a time, rather than just flying all the way to the top or bottom... maybe he just sees that's how we wingless ones do it, or maybe it's more fun to bounce along them with both feet  either way it's pretty cute!


That's so funny, when my pigeons were in the house (when I just had a few), they did the same thing. They would be upstairs and then we would hear a small thump, thump, thump, and then one would appear on the stairs, peeking around, as if to make sure it was worth coming downstairs for. Then thump, thump, thump, casually down the stairs and then fly into the living room from the bottom of the stairs. Maybe they just like stairs....or need the exercise.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I've often noticed at just how fast these birds can run, especially when trying to avoid being caught  It really is quite amazing the speed these little guys go at.

Michelle.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, uh, yes, I think I can attest to the running ability! Squeaks can catch my cats if he puts his mind to it! Those legs are just a blur when he gets going!! Thank goodness the cats usually have the good sense to jump up on a chair or other furniture to get away from him!

Even with a wing and a half, he can hop/flap quite well and has gotten much stronger with more practice "exercise!"


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

I was feeding some ducks and pigeons on the Boston commons- and when the pigeons 100 feet away saw I had food, the ones that didnt fly to me ran to me with the speed of a bullet!


----------

